# Wood Elves: Spellcaster on Warhawk?



## MonteCristo (Jul 2, 2011)

Still making my first army and havent really been able to play yet, but i was wondering if it is practical to make a spellcaster mounted on a warhawk. Any thoughts?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

A spell caster on a Warhawk has it's uses. Usually warmachine hunting or suicidal tactics.

However, said model has no armour at all, making it quite fragile and easy to kill. Options for a wardsave are availiable though.

A level 4 on a warhawk though, I'm unsure on this. Although a general or hero could use to to bring his LD where it is required. There are some good ranged weapons availiable... so Hail of Doom arrow on a hero would make a war machines crew into pincushions.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

You would have to go with a spellweaver, which makes your eagle rider a lord only choice and correspondingly expensive. Then comes the problems that you'll only ever have a 6+ armour save (for being mounted) and cannon benefit from look out sir save against cannon unless you include a big unit of warhawks and fly close (and then it'll only be a 4+). Ward save options are ok, but the only way to do it while protecting the mage would make the save incredibly fragile (you can get a 3++ for rider and mount that disappears if ever failed).

Personally, if you want something of that ilk I would just take a mage on elven steed and shove him in a unit of glade riders. That works for either a singer or weaver and is very almost as fast as an eagle (with the bonus that you can march and shoot, so its a half decent option to give the mage a shooty weapon: I used to do this with a singer and would always give her the Hail of Doom).


----------

